# More of Dahlia`s Dezines



## 17428

Took a few pics of the dresses I made over the weekend.
One is a bats theme for Halloween-another for Halloween with
a spider web in multicolors-and then one in a Ladybug theme.
I usually make bedmats and leashes to match.
I am having a ball with my new Brothers SQ9000 machine!!


----------



## jan896

probably doens't take 1/4 yard of material....lol..... they are VERY cute..... well done!!
I should get to making Chico some Winter clothes.... now that he is going to be all so skinny by then...


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas

wow nice work and love the matching leashes!! I need to find out how to do that =) I love the halloween ones but my favorite on her has to be the lady bug one!!


----------



## pigeonsheep

very cute!!! i love the ladybug design!  great job!


----------



## Aquarius

They are fabulous - I love the cobweb one!


----------



## woodard2009

Wow!! That is simply adorable! You are very talented. I need to learn how to use my sewing machine that good.


----------



## qtchi

I love the purple bats! Great job. I'm glad you're enjoying sewing so much. I love to sew too.


----------



## cprcheetah

These are so cute! Great job! Love the matching leashes....that's something I want to learn how to do...make collars & leashes.


----------



## Brodysmom

Fabulous!!! Your attention to detail is great. Love the bits of lace. Just gorgeous!


----------



## KittyD

Look how proud she looks! LOL
You did a great job


----------



## Terri

Fantastic job Rhonda!!
I love all of them! xx


----------



## 17428

Thanks everyone!
Im getting ready to do a Hello Kitty
set for her and the cupcake fabric set.
Ive sold a few skully sets in size XS.


----------



## Penelope

Amazing...I wish I could do that  lol I love the first one!


----------



## Queen Frida

Hey- Here's some pictures of Dahlia's twinner- Frida loves the skully print. This is really comfortable and cute. Makes me want to dust off my 1960s sewing machine and give it a whirl.

Rylee and Frida
View attachment 4980


View attachment 4981


----------



## Natti

Wow!!! If i had that first one my girls would be wearing it every day - its lovely!


----------



## 17428

*Dahlia`s Lookalike Twin Frita*

Rylee you finially got it!! 
Frita looks stunning!!
Thanks for posting the pic!

Heres another one I did yesterday.
I love turquoise and this one has
a hippie lava lamp look for her
wild side!! Im making a complete
wire crate wrap around/cover for
her today in this same fabric.

Hi Yall!









Booty shot!









Time for a snak break!


----------



## lynx8456

Awesome outfits ...love that 1st one


----------



## Queen Frida

I love it! Her matching necklace is sooo cute too. Sorry it took me so long to post this. We were out of town and I had surgery on Tuesday. I just got around to getting the pictures last night. I wanted to show you how nice she looked in your design. It is really comfortable for her too. Might want to think about doing a fleece option for winter. Frida LOVES fleece. Dahlia is the best dressed pup! Lucky little girl.


----------



## *Princess*

theyre amazing x


----------



## 17428

*Fall & Winter*

Thanks ladys for all the sweet praise!
Yes I have been thinking about fall and winter
and Im looking for a good pattern for a 
hoodie and coat.That way I can see how they
make and attach the tiny sleeves.

I found some fleece at a garage sale for $2.
The lady was a quilter and was selling off half 
her sewing room surplus.Fun sale!! Im thinking
of making her a Pendelton type coat.I love
Native Amer styling and culture.


----------



## cherper

aww those are so cute  I finally got my moms sewing machine this weekend. I haven't tried anything yet,  scared!


----------



## Jerry'sMom

You do great work!
Love your choices of fabrics and trim--especially the candy corn button


----------



## Queen Frida

You all inspired me. I got my mother in law's sewing machine out and finally got it threaded and working. Started a new fleece harness last night. Found some Diva Dog fleece in the reminent section of the sewing shop. Hope it works out. I'm not really a seamstress. I figure dog clothes are a good way to start out.


----------



## FBRaRrN

So cute I love them! I wish I could make stuff like like that.I would love to have something like that for Radar and Harry.The others don't really like having clothes on but Radar and Harry will put them on.Freckles will some he don't like putting them on but after you get it on him he fine.I wish I could make stuff like that for my boys because I find it hard to find stuff for my boys.I find all kind of girl stuff but it is hard to find boy stuff.I would like to make Radar some PJ's or a hoodie or something You are soooo talented I wish I could do that my boys would have allll kinds lol


----------



## dmccaughan

Dahlia looks fabulous! She is still just as gorgeous as ever, no matter what she is wearing!! You did a wonderful job on the clothes though, I soo wish I could do things like that, but thanks to my kids, I cant find ANY of my sewing machine pieces..


----------



## 17428

Cobweb dress sold!!


----------



## imadigger

Great work. I love the harness and matching leash. Did you use a pattern for the leash? If so, where did you find it. Also, where do you get the hardware for them.? I've looked in the pattern books, but cant find any. I would love to make a harness and matching leash for Chico.


----------



## 17428

Thanks for the kind words about my harness sets.I used instructions to make the leashes 
from this site:How to Make a Fabric Dog Leash | eHow.com
It is quite simple.For the leash clips or harness D-rings I go to the dollar tree store
where they sell collars and leashes for $1.I incorporate the hardware into my designs.
Also maybe check hobby lobby or walmart if they have a sewing accesories dept.
Good luck sewing and enjoy!!


----------



## Deme

That is some talent, I have a sewing maching and am totally lost on how to use it .. so I don't lol


----------



## imadigger

Thank you Dahlia's Mama. I've printed it out and will check out the dollar stores tomorrow. Thanks again.
Oh what we won't do for our Chis


----------



## 17428

Your welcome!
I went to JoAnns and got some more new halloween
fabrics.One is a candy corn striped and the other 
a black with lime green bats pattern similar to the
other bat fabric I had.Im still taking orders for halloween! 
I should post this in crafts too.


----------



## jan896

I lvoe the dresses..... I am making myself 4 winter shirts and going to make Chico matching coats & leashes...... can't wait to get them done...... you are making some GREAT looking outfits ... Well Done!!!


----------



## imadigger

I'm heading to Joanns in the morning. I've gotten some great ideas from you all. I haven't sewed in years, but this pup has given me inspiration.
I also want to make a halloween siggie, but don't know where to get the background images like Dahlia's MaMa or jan896 used. Anyone know where to look?


----------



## Audreybabypup

Dahlia's MaMa I really adore the lady bug one. Do you sell your items? And if so, what is the cost?


----------



## 17428

Audreybabypup.............
I just PM`ed you.


----------



## 17428

Just a fabric update for everyone.
I have new fabrics and am taking vest orders.
Vests are $8 for XXS-XS plus $2 shipping to USA or $5 
international.Custom fit vests are $10 each.
PM me for details.Thanks!!


----------



## Queen Frida

OMG! Great minds think alike. I bought the black candy corn and red glitter spider fabric. Did you see the Hello Kitty Halloween fabric? I'm looking for sushi fabric too. Your fabric is darling.


----------



## 17428

Cool!! No they didnt have the hello kitty
halloween fabric or I would have grabbed it.
Glad to see your sewing and having fun too!
Your doing a great job!


----------



## 17428

Also adding this one a fave of mine:tooled leather look.
Our chis are of mexican origin and this is a ethnic flare!!
I am planning one for Dahlia right now.


----------



## FBRaRrN

I love the black with blue flames and they one with teddy bears.


----------



## cherper

Cute fabrics..love the cupcake one. YUM!


----------



## 17428

I have 2 cupcake styles fabric now.
Fun!!


----------

